# irishwoodsman



## irishwoodsman (Apr 22, 2012)

hey guys, keep me in your thoughts and prayers, i will be off here for awhile, spine doctor monday for legs going numb up to knees and heart doctor friday lungs keep getting fluid in them doc thinks its congestive heart problems, so keep them fingers or thumbs crossed, you all have a blessed nite.  mac:halo:


----------



## hq308 (Apr 22, 2012)

Best wishes for a speedy diagnosis/recovery


----------



## Tom Griffin (Apr 22, 2012)

Hang in there Mac, we'll see you back real soon.

Tom


----------



## HMF (Apr 22, 2012)

Speedy recovery Mac! You are in our prayers!


Nelson


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 22, 2012)

Your in our thoughts Mac, and we hope all goes well.


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 22, 2012)

Irish,
You will be fine, just nelieve that I believe.  The docs have me on stuff for a degenerative spine issue like you described, and a lack of Kidneys creates a water storage issue similar to what you described also.  If I had kidneys it would be much easier to control with diuretics and regulators but that is off the board for me.  Make sure your docs send you to a nephrologist to assess your kidney function while they are still testing.  It's kind of common for guys to get these types of ailments as we get older, so modern medicine has a lot of options that are pretty minimaly invasive to your lifestyle and plans.  Hope ypu feel better soon and that you get this under control and get back to your old self quickly.  I got your'e back covered with experience and prayers.  PM me if you need answers to questions, I had a few when I started out on my new lifestyle.
Bob


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 22, 2012)

Mac
  Hate to hear about your problems but I'm sure things well be fine. I have degenerative spine and kidney troubles so I know where your at.

I've had mine for over 40 years and I'm still going not strong but still going.

You'll be in our prayers.

Paul


----------



## jfcayron (Apr 22, 2012)

We are with you, Mac.
Best wishes.


----------



## dickr (Apr 22, 2012)

Hoping for the best for you.     GOOD LUCK !


----------



## Bobby Bailey (Apr 22, 2012)

Just said a prayer for you.
Bobby


----------



## irishwoodsman (Apr 22, 2012)

thank you guys and gals for the prayers and words of encouragement, kinda been a trying few weeks for me and now maybe i can find something out this week, thank you so much. Mac


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll be hoping the best for you.

-Ron


----------



## lazyLathe (Apr 23, 2012)

You will be back on the forum in no time!!!
Although take it easy first and do some good reading for a few weeks!!!

See you soon Mac!

Andrew


----------



## churchjw (Apr 23, 2012)

Good luck and hopes for a speedy recovery.  Look forward to having you back in the group.

Jeff


----------



## core-oil (Apr 23, 2012)

Mac, You are in my prayers,  hope to see you back on the forum soon, Keep your spirits up


----------



## swatson144 (Apr 28, 2012)

Fluid in the lungs? I was born and raised in Sikeston Mo. probably just the humidity.

Best of luck, wishes and me prayers! I just spent 5 days in the hospital a couple weeks ago. You get bored PM me and I'll tell you somethings to do that Portsmouth Naval hospital had never seen. 

Steve


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 28, 2012)

Prayers for you my friend. Good luck.


----------

